# [Czech NR] Matěj Mužátko 3x3 single 8.02



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 16, 2015)

Big thing for me. I am so happy that someone catched it on video. 
Final round of Brno Open 2015


----------



## guysensei1 (Mar 16, 2015)

Amazing!


----------



## PJKCuber (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice reaction.


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 17, 2015)

Thanks everyone  When I saw the time I wanted to stand up and start celebrating, but somehow I sat down again


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Mar 17, 2015)

nice!


----------



## brunovervoort (Mar 18, 2015)

+1 for the solve, +2 for the judge and +3 for your reaction.
Awesome solve man!!!  But why so modest?


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Mar 18, 2015)

nice! you have your elbows so close to the table


----------



## MatejMuzatko (Mar 25, 2015)

Again, thanks everyone! 



CiaranBeahan said:


> nice! you have your elbows so close to the table



I actually lean on the table... It may be retarded... One guy on competition told me, that it blocks my TPS, but I just do what I do...


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 25, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> Again, thanks everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually lean on the table... It may be retarded... One guy on competition told me, that it blocks my TPS, but I just do what I do...



It might actually make your arms more stable and reduce shaking.


----------



## ottozing (Mar 25, 2015)

MatejMuzatko said:


> I actually lean on the table... It may be retarded... One guy on competition told me, that it blocks my TPS, but I just do what I do...



Used to do it too because my arms used to feel heavy or something when I solved at comps. Doesn't really make a difference for me in terms of tps, but I ended up changing to either off the table or in my lap if it's 4x4+


----------



## Brest (Apr 17, 2015)

*Matěj Mužátko* - 8.02 3x3 NR single - Brno Open 2015



Spoiler: Video










 U2 F' L' D L' D L2 U2 B R L D' B2 R2 D B2 D R2

x2 // inspection
U2 L' l' U2 l F' // Xcross
y U2' R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L R' U2 R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U M2' U' M' U2' M U' M2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net

```
[B]Step	Time	STM	stps	ETM	etps[/B]
[COLOR="red"]Total	8.02	45	5.61	54	6.73	[/COLOR]	[B][SIZE="4"]%[/SIZE]
							Step		Time	STM	ETM[/B]
Cross+1	1.28	6	4.69	8	6.25		Cross+1/F2L	25.0%	20.0%	21.1%
F2L	5.12	30	5.86	38	7.42		F2L/Total	63.8%	66.7%	70.4%
LL	2.90	15	5.17	16	5.52		LL/Total	36.2%	33.3%	29.6%
```



Spoiler: View as executed



U2 F' L' D L' D L2 U2 B R L D' B2 R2 D B2 D R2

x2 // inspection
U U L' l' U U l F' // Xcross
y U' U' R' U R U' y R U R' // 2nd pair
L' U L R' U U R U' R' U R // 3rd pair
L' U L y' U R U R' // 4th pair
U' f' L' U' L U f // OLL
U M2' U' M' U' U' M U' M2' // PLL
View at alg.cubing.net


----------

